# Plz help a beginner new to C (& C++)



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys (& gals)

I need help in starting out programming. I am a total newbie to this, but ive decided that I would like to try my hand at programming - specifically - Gaming programming. I need advice on what I need to learn, what comes first, what I need to get (text editors, compilers etc) - Absolutely anything and everything I need as a beginner to compiling code.

I Have no experience at all in this area.
Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello horse? Look if you are jumping in this field, then you should have to give full devotion and attention to it. Programming is not a childs play. It requires an extensive knowledge and practice. First begin with the history of C. Read the difference between compiler and Interpreter. Study what are high level, low level languages etc. Study the importance of C++ over other languages. Remember that if you become master in C++, then it will be a childs play for you to learn other languages like java, .net etc. So start from today with full concentration.


----------



## cupcakej (Aug 8, 2009)

What i think, is that you should start out with Visual basics, more "noob" friendly.

C++ is much more advanced. Babar, i disagree when you say programming is no childs play.

I am considered a child and i play with it constantly. I am 15 years old, i have been coding c++ and visual basics for 2 years now. I'm not trying to be an *** or anything just saying it's fun to program, and everyone can do it


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

I get what both of youse are saying guys, i also appreciate your input. I Have a borrowed a book from our local libary, 'C fo dummies' - and the very first page has me stressed out ! lol. Anyway, I have to use a 'compiler', for something or other...
I would really like to learn it. I think i would be better off learning the history of it too, as I am always trying to find out how things work, how things got to be a certain way, etc. I just need to begin, and that seems to be the hardest part, finding WHERE to start off.

Thanks all


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup horse, Its an important question from where to start? Do you have a friend who is an expert in C++? If you have any, get help from him. Choose the most simplest program and he will explain you. After some period the things will begin to clear and then you can proceed on your own. But take help from some friend in the start.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Babar, i dont know anyone that is into computers at all pal. Thats wot makes it a little harder, ive got no one i can turn to to get me up & running. i moved up north east from wales to get away from a lifestyle that was killing me, ive started my life over, and ive been getting into computers slowly over the last year or so (the technical side of PCs). Anyway, i thhink im getting confused, im trying to learn visual basics, C+= - AND - C, all at the same time !! im gonna concentrate on visual basics i think, as the lad above aid, its more noob friendly than the others. Most of the sites ive tried, all assume Ive got a basic level of knowledge already, and ive got absolutely none ! lol

Anyway, ill sort something out.

Thanks for U input.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

This morning, ive dug out one of my old Tomb Raiders - Chronicles. I remembered it had a level editor CD with it. i tried that, just to see if i cold get a foothold, i had a little mess around with it - emphasis on the word MESS ! lol - Didnt get very far though, i built 1 wall, that took all morning !

It all looks really hard to learn, evrything.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

You welcom horse. Then is there any short courses in C++ offered in your country England? They are offered here in Pakistan. If they are available and if you can afford, you can also go for that option. Thats the best option, believe me.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey horse my friend which lifestyle is killing you? Man just chill. Life is short. So chill, chill and chill. lol


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, ive thought about that, actually goin for a course, and if that works out, maybe go in for trying to do it for a living. Ive even put away that tomb raider level editor - too hard ! lol

(The lifestyle that was killing me, was drugs, my friend. Heroin. 8 years. I been clean now 2 years, best thing i EVER EVER did. If anyone is thinking of trying it, even just for a laugh - let me tell you - with drugs - especially heroin, there is NO SUCH THING as just for a laugh).

I know this isnt the place, but i ws just answering a question, and passing some advice.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

hmmmmm. drugs. But glad to know that you left it anyway. They are the silent killers. Anyway dear friend go for the course and believe me you will find my advice 100% right. Whats your age? I am 19.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am 39 !! lol - i wasted a mad chunk of my life, wasted it. But, im making up for it now. Also, ive seen a course this morning, that is interesting me, c++ programming. if there is a tutor to show the basics, then i think im gonna go for it.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats very good thinking. You should must go for the course and you will come to know that I said right.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol - cheers pal


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive just invested in a Book - C++ for Dummies, it comes with a CD, that has compilers etc already installed. I am about a quarter of the way through it, and I thought it would get easier ! Either im getting stupider, or this programming lark is getting harder !


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I've heard some of the "* for dummies" books on programming can do that. Consider locating a copy of "C++: How to Program" by Deitel & Deitel. The latest edition will probably be expensive (7th, I think), but you could probably find the 5th (or maybe 6th) for much cheaper.

Programming can be difficult until some aspects start making sense. Asking people for an explanation of a concept when something doesn't make sense can help.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

It started out pretty easy to begin with, but i began getting lost, like it was telling me to do stuff - an I didnt have a clue how to. Like the explanations, they tell U what to input, but it sort of swithches between one window & another - without telling you - so I would be putting stuff in the wrong place, an even though there should be no errors - there is 40 or 50 odd errors - and iv copied it EXACTLY as shown ! I Feel like pullin my hair out ! lol


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, if there's something specific still troubling you, start a thread with a description of what you're having trouble with and the code in question. Also, mention what compiler you're using in the post.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

But Shuuhen, a short course will be the best option for a beginner rather than books. Although books may prove helpful.


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have pesevered with that #for dummies book, its getting a little easier now. ive had a problem with my PC though -AGAIN ! i feel like throwing it out the window, or at the wall. I used a flash drive (that had a virus on it) on my PC -(by accident). When I realised, I killed the virus on the flash-drive - but I couldnt find it on my PC. I ran AVG - that couldnt find it, so I installed symantec (ive had both on before with no probs) - then I couldnt start my PC, only in safe mode ! It took 3 days of in-shop repairs - to remove 'AVG' which i wanted kept, and they left on 'symantec' which i wanted removed. Also, they removed Reg mechanic, and a host of other stuff too. Thank god for these 'experts' eh ? im thinking of having a friend bring his copy of vista over, would anyone recomend it ? As opposed to XPsp2 ?

(sorry all, im not sure if i should start another thred for this vista prob)


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

I thing go for XP...


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks Babar. is that just personal preference ? or would you stick with Xp, because of my system specs ?


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

hmmmmm. Well friend, these are my personal experiences.. No doubt, XP is still the best available windows in the market.. simple to use and supporting a number of programs.. Anyway how is your C++ going??
Hey no. Your system is OK to support vista..


----------



## horse1977 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks pal. I just got to find out a little more, before I take the plunge into VISTA. I have heard that it 'CAN' cause problems, but others ive talked to say "its the best thing ever!" - So... Im still getting nowhere fast ! lol :4-dontkno

As for C++, its going OK. Iv learned that when its getting complicated, go back 3-4 pages, re-do the sample code, then try again, OR, switch off for a few hrs (maybe even a day or 2) then come back to it, fresh & ready. Its goin a little slower now, (because im building bigger progs i think) but - its goin OK tho, in general.


----------

